# Blasts from poor grade day three?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya,

I've got a 5BB and a 6BC in the freezer and when I have a FET I was automatically going to have them both transferred.

They were both slightly slow growing grade 2/3 (1 best, 4 worst) on day three and also I got pregnant from the same cycle which reduces the pregnancy rate with further embryos.

I'm certain that both embryos are duds. We've got a high arrest rate with all our embryos and to have got a cycle with one pregnancy in it seems as much as we could ever hope for, nevermind two or even three pregnancies in it.

I just saw the consultant and he gave me the text book blastocyst stats and twin risks and now I'm doubting myself! I feel like he's trying to make me pay twice for no baby just to save himself the tiny chance that a twin pregnancy will reflect badly on his clinics stats.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

if the embies made it to blasto stage then they are usually robust little dudes so there is always a chance that a pregnancy will occur especially as you have proven that you can carry a pregnancy (congrats on the baby girl!!   )

regarding a single embie transfer then i agree with your doctor as i am also coming from a med background. transferring 2 blasts could very likely result in a twin pregnancy even if they aren't top notch. Although having twins nearly seems like a dream it is infact quite a risky situation due to increased risk of late misscarriage, early labour, health issues and increased risk of cot death within first year of life and it also carries the risk of alot of complications for the mother during pregnancy.

personally i think your doctor is being sensible and i dont feel its anything to do with looking to get extra money out of you.

I havent completed my ivf cycle yet due to OHSS but i have alot of blasts from it and all of them will be single transfers even though some arent high predictors as I would like to prevent a twin pregnancy as much as possible because of all the possible risks.

good luck on your journey x


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi louise I know this is a really old thread but it caught my attention as in theory you were correct about your blasts! 

I have 3 frozen blasts with my last clinic argc and I remember on day 3 they were either 7 cell grade 3 or 8 cell grade 3 (grade 4 being best) and I keep wondering if I am making a mistake and wasting time on a frozen. I feel really guilty saying that actually  

But I did have 5ab blasts transferred which were 8 cell grade 4 on day 3 ...and it was still a BFN so can't win really ....
But I always did wonder if there was a correlation 

Congratulations on your twins...wishing you all the best 

Now need to keep thinking about this FET arghhhhhhh xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've never heard of a slow growing grade. Now I'm worried, one of mines was a slow one x


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't worry wishing, honestly I only mentioned this as on day 3 my embies seem to have a little fragmentation but then they redeem themselves and go On to be good blasts. And I wondered if the grade on D3 is actually quite important in terms of embryo health. 

What grades a re your frosties? I have 4bbs and 5bb, but my fresh was 5ab with no luck so feeling a bit unsure but have to give them a chance regardless, and pray I get a little miracle from them.

Are you with gcrm? As you mentioned them on about her thread x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry I only just seen your reply.
Aye mines are 2aa and 4bc. One of them wasn't looking good on day three and they didn't think it would make it but it totally turned around. I wasn't aware this could effect it.
Do you know what your grades were on D3? 
My fresh was 5aa, and was really taking aback with bfn? 
I'm with Gcrm - which clinic are you at? X


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi wishing , I think on day 3 mine were 2 x 7cell grade 3 , and a 6 cell grade 3 

The perfect 8cell that became the 5abs is what I transferred and bfn. Was devastated at the time.

What was yours x

I Actually now thing there is not an exact science as I have read loads of poorer grade embies becoming babies and perfect looking blasts not working. But it's annoying as the perfect looking blasts seem to work for most ladies. 

Yes I used to be with gcrm but moved to argc in London as felt because of my not so perfect t embies on day 3 I would have better chance with  argc as they tailor your Stimms protocol based on your hormones...unfortunately it's not worked with them either so think it's my crap eggs  

Xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know what you found out.
I don't plan on cycling again, ever, with Gcrm. Just feel rushed all the time. I was thinking argc but I really couldn't afford it. 
Im not sure what the grades were on day 3, just mind the women saying the slow one which was going to 'drop off' now looks rly good 
What clinc you a now? Z


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi wishing , 

That's a shame you feel like that with gcrm, it's frustrating  as they are so near me but I just don't know if they are that great for more difficult cases , like with immune treatment and stuff. 

I think marco must be fed up with me as I still ask him lots of questions even bough he no longer treats me.

How did your follow up go what did he say was the reason why a top grade blast didn't implant, is he thinking its immunes. I'm sorry for your bfn and really hope your frosties are successful   

Even though I had a bfn with argc I still think they are amazing , but I think Penny in Greece is too, she treated my husband with the sperm protocol and we conceived naturally a few months later so I do think she had input to this and it's so much cheaper than argc but just as good. 

When is your fet x

Ps marco said to a girl I know she needed donor eggs and she got a BFP with argc so nothing is ever absolute in this game x


----------

